# Moy Co Armagh and Rossinver Co Leitrim



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

Anything much car related happen in either of the above places? Moy is near Dungannon and Rossinver is about an hour away from eniskillen and 20 minutes away from bundoran, Going over for a few days next month, been years since ive been over though. Anything worth doing?


----------



## verydisco (Jul 17, 2007)

there is a good car store in enniskillen


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Moy is not far from me!! have fun there is still nothing to do in it!!


----------

